# Looking To Have Fabric Printed By The "YARD"



## dd55 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi There,

I'm looking for somebody that could print fabric by the yard. 

Do any of you do this? Does anybody have a machine large enough to cover at least 36" x 45" up to 54" ?

I'm an artist, I have all the patterns-artwork ready to print, just need to find somebody to do it by the yard, or at least be able to do it in blocks, but over and over to cover the fabric.

This would also have to be priced, so I'm able to re-sell at a profit.

Lots to ask I know, but is there anybody out there able to do this?

Thanks! 
Dee


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

You might want to look for someone that can do Roll to Roll printing, not sure of any users here that can do this but hey doesn't hurt to ask =)


----------



## dd55 (Oct 10, 2007)

SuddenUrge said:


> You might want to look for someone that can do Roll to Roll printing, not sure of any users here that can do this but hey doesn't hurt to ask =)


Where would I look for those that do 'roll to roll' printing?

I've tried posting in the 'T-shirt Forum Community' area, and am unable to. I get a message that says I'm not allowed to post there. Not sure why.


----------



## dd55 (Oct 10, 2007)

Anybody Else?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

dd55 said:


> Where would I look for those that do 'roll to roll' printing?
> 
> I've tried posting in the 'T-shirt Forum Community' area, and am unable to. I get a message that says I'm not allowed to post there. Not sure why.


You need to have made a least one post in the forums in order to be able to post in the "Referrals and Recommendations" forum.

I've moved this post there, but you may want to make a welcome post in the Member Introductions forum so you can post replies in this thread.

If you're having problems with the forum, please contact us directly


----------



## dd55 (Oct 10, 2007)

Rodney said:


> You need to have made a least one post in the forums in order to be able to post in the "Referrals and Recommendations" forum.
> 
> I've moved this post there, but you may want to make a welcome post in the Member Introductions forum so you can post replies in this thread.
> 
> If you're having problems with the forum, please contact us directly


Thank you Rodney, I just posted in 'Introductions', so I can respond here.

And thank you for moving the post for me. 

Dee


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Dee,

I just replied to your welcome post 

I may be ableto help you. We custom manufacture shirts and have the ability to print fabrics. I can send you some swatches. 

Anyways, you should PM me.

Kris


----------



## mnobbe (May 6, 2015)

highstyleinc said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> I just replied to your welcome post
> 
> ...


Can you pm me some info. I'm needing some 90Poly/10spandex fabric printed with a custom logo. I'm trying to get this idea off the ground so I would love to see if you can help. Thanks! Shelley


----------

